# Hallo



## tornangel012 (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm new to here and on my Second Maine **** mix. I just joined because I have general questions some times about my kitty that aren't totally explainable when I talk to my Vet. I suppose they're just behavioural things that I wonder if over people go through without having to spend the vet few everytime I'm curious.

My Kitty Is a Maine **** male mix. He's got tha body type and fluffy tail but not quite so long body hair. His name is Kilala ( named after a cat Demon in Inu-yasha). He is a demon though he like to play peek a boo and terrorize anyone who is eating by smacking their hands or back or back of their head. I rescued him from a local Shelter www.cozycatcottage.com. He's almost 4 and been with me for almost a year now.

My previous kitty was Pookie, also a maine **** mix rescue. She was about 3 1/2 when she was atttacked by a dog and never quite recovered mentally. Unfortunately she died from a heart attack shortly after.

I love Main coons and I think I'll always have one just because I love the dog like qualities both mine had to fetch and being very afffectionate also the texture of their fur compared to short hairs. 

Oh also I wanted to see if there were any members in Columbus or Powell area looking for some very sweet kittens (now all grown up) that I had saved about half a year ago and are still at the Cozy cat cottage shelter. I would adopt them myself but my Kilala hates all other animals and was specified when I got him that he would be in a one cat house because of this. He even tried to attack them when I found them as week old Kittens. Here are some pics of Kilala and The kittens when rescued and all grown up!

SORRY this was LONG and THANKS!









This is Kilala









And here are the Before and after's of the Kittens I rescued Two of which Did get adopted as kittens!

























Here are the After's and this is Amber, Andre and Andy in order























[/list]


----------



## BaileyAndSammi (Oct 13, 2004)

pretty kitties! welcome to the forum


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome & I :heart Maine ****'s too! Beautiful babies!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Beautiful kitties. 
Welcome to the Forum. 
You will learn alot here.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, the kitties are adorable


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It's hard to believe thoese beautiful cats have not been adopted yet! I'm so glad you've joined us. I would also post those pictures in "Cats in Need," another section of this forum.


----------



## tornangel012 (Feb 18, 2005)

"It's hard to believe thoese beautiful cats have not been adopted yet! I'm so glad you've joined us. I would also post those pictures in "Cats in Need," another section of this forum."



Thank you I will do that Tomarrow!
Also this cat Shelter that I frequent to visit my cats and where I got My Kilala is WAY over populated they have over 75 Cats currently and it's a non-kill shelter. It's very sad that they can't take anymore in and even more sad how irresponsible people can be to let this many helpless animals get to shelters.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Your signature isn't working! Instead of this:








Try this:








(Without the spaces)


----------



## tornangel012 (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks I was having problems with that!


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

Welcome! What beautiful kitties! Maine ****'s (and mixes) are lot's of fun!


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

sweet babies... welcome


----------



## tornangel012 (Feb 18, 2005)

I put up pics of both my departed Pookie and of my Current Demon Kilala in the Meet my cat section! errrr whatever it's called = P


----------

